# [SOLVED] Old game won't run on 64bit



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Computer is:
Windows 7 home premium 64bit

Game is simant(made for 95/98)

Computer won't accept disk. says not compatible with the version (see pic).
I did install it on another computer(32bit) and move the file over but that still gave me the same error.

Has there ever been an answer to this problem or does it still default back to the creator to make a driver for 64 bit?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Old game won't run on 64bit*

Have tried using Compatibility mode? 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Old game won't run on 64bit*

None of that helps. It works ok on vista without using compatibility mode


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Old game won't run on 64bit*

the game has old architecture (eg: 16-bit) and can accept to 32-bit (X86) but unfortunately won't work under Windows 64 bit (X64)

to play the game you need to use DoxBox
DOSBox, an x86 emulator with DOS

go the help section on dosbox to see how you can run games

you can also try this:

bochs: The Open Source IA-32 Emulation Project (Home Page)


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Old game won't run on 64bit*

Thanks,

Ok... figured out how to operate DosBox but it flagged me that I needed Windows(I figured this). So this one is out.

I can't seem to understand what I'm suppose to do on the Bochs


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Old game won't run on 64bit*

oops, wasn't fast enough for the edit.

(This is for Bochs)
I can't get past the configuration window...it gives me a 'panic' message.

Am I suppose to change anything in it?


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Old game won't run on 64bit*

Update:

Still didn't get it working with Bochs,,, however while reading up on it, it reminded me of Virtual Machines which I remembered I have Virtual PC with server 2003... so I loaded it and it worked on it.


----------

